# Dutch Passion Blueberry



## mike357 (Dec 6, 2008)

i've heard alot of negative comments about dp blueberry and how it is a pain in the ass to grow. could anybody with actual experience growing this strain give me some feedback. is it really finicky about nutes or sould i just start weak and build up and see. I thought that dutch passion was a reputable breeder, but i have heard a lot of negative reports about this strain. everybody that finished the crop has said that it is awesome smoke but it is a pain in the ass to deal with while growing. if any of my fellow growers out there have any "real life" experience with this strain could you please answer about any specifics about growing this strain. i believe i have a good set up and i think i would like to try this one, but i don't want to start growing crap genetics. any advice-- please


----------



## REEFS (Dec 6, 2008)

Not the hardest strain, but definitely not the easiest. Go easy on the nutes, tends to hermie with any stress. It is kind of a pain in the ass, but well worth it!


----------



## mike357 (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks REEFS! good lookin out. any body got any other advice about this strain? oh yeah, + rep reefs.


----------



## flashgee (Dec 7, 2008)

i got d.p. bluberry myself,though i have
not cracked them,a few poeple that i
know have grow them and said if you
let them flower to long they will hermi 
and that you get some with the crinckly
leaf pheno,apart from that they smoke well.

i will be popping mine after xmas/early 09


----------



## idl (Dec 7, 2008)

So that crinkly leaf pheno is somewhat known? I saw one grow for 4 months and it never grew over 8" had a SHIT LOAD of nodes and the leaves were like long thin fingers. Most of the leaves never formed in the normal shape, they were just crinkly long stringy leaves. Even in flower it never did anything so it was tossed. Kind of turned me off to blueberry but I've been reconsidering.


----------



## flashgee (Dec 7, 2008)

yeah the crinckle leaf pheno pops up in most packs of 10seeds
at least 1 or 2 times,i think is a cool mutent that could be used
to cross with others like ducksfoot or abc (bastardweed) to get 
some weird looking weed (stelth)


----------



## trichopath (Dec 7, 2008)

i got 5 fem seeds once from dp, 4 were all mutant and really crappy didn't even look like cannabis! but the 1 that turned out was knockout i was using dutch formula advanced hydro nutrients at the time and just doing half strength in my soil. it really has a flavor and smell all of its own, gonna try it in organic soon


----------



## mike357 (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks for the replys.kiss-ass


----------



## flashgee (Dec 7, 2008)

trichopath said:


> i got 5 fem seeds once from dp, 4 were all mutant and really crappy didn't even look like cannabis! but the 1 that turned out was knockout i was using dutch formula advanced hydro nutrients at the time and just doing half strength in my soil. it really has a flavor and smell all of its own, gonna try it in organic soon


 
did you not flower or smoke the 4 mutants ?


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought 2 fem seeds from Attitudes Pick n Mix. DP must have changed their strain since the trouble the guys above had because the plants I have growing are the most beautiful I've grown, the only anomoly is 6 bud nodes. Really, realy, really cool. I've heard the gnarled leaf and hard to grow stories too, maybe DP has just improved their strain - I've read that they us DJ Short's strain.

I've got 3 flowering in aero, 1 in DWC, & 1 in B'Cuzz (all at 4 weeks); a mother vegging in aero and two cuttings rooting in a bubbler.

I find it very easy to grow so far, but this is my first grow of it. If the buds fill out anything like the plants veg they be amazing, there's already massive trichnome production.

Here's a thread discussing the best BB strain:

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/135526-best-blueberry-strain.html

.



.


----------



## trichopath (Dec 7, 2008)

flashgee said:


> did you not flower or smoke the 4 mutants ?


no man, they grew very slowley and there was only like two very long deformed leaves at each node. i just cut them all down but now thinking on it it would be interesting to see one go full term.


----------



## flashgee (Dec 7, 2008)

would be nice to see if its a good smoke.
if i get any in mine i will grow them out
or if they are male save pollen to cross
with something...there might be a hiden
gem in there somewhere.


----------



## trichopath (Dec 7, 2008)

the end product of a good blueberry plant is a orgy for the senses,you wont be disappointed


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 7, 2008)

i got dp bluberry going rite now, grows very fast, mother plant is about 18" after 40days ... i also got some clones goin .. still waitin to see roots


----------



## flashgee (Dec 10, 2008)

even if you only get one keeper its well worth it
imho ,you got take the rough with the smooth
when it comes to the blueberry.but every plant 
that gets through to the end of flower is always
a keeper.

growing out a bunch of blueberry avoiding the
pit falls of hermies,mutents,nute burn,so on
is all part of the joys of growing and knowing your doing it right.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

i cant wait till the blueberry clones show roots ... cuz they goin rite to flowering.
i orederd like 7 different femd strains included dp BB.
germd 4 ,planted 4 , and now i have 4 very nice mother plants.
shits easy peasy


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 10, 2008)

bb clones now showing roots 
mom is back left side on pic


----------



## mike357 (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks for all the replies, i think i'm going to give it a try, i love a challenge. i've smoked this strain before and it tasted like candy. i think it should be worth the effort.


----------



## flashgee (Dec 11, 2008)

if you do make sure that you pop back
to this tread and let us know how your
doing


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 11, 2008)

i've grown dp's bb twice. this second time they were heavy feeders. mucho trichomes and good yield. not a hard grow at all.


----------



## flashgee (Dec 11, 2008)

"heavy feeders" they are normaly not to good at taking
a high amount of nutes, or did you just mean that they
had water without nute more ?


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 11, 2008)

a few months back i got a 10 pack dp blueberry. i germed all 10 they did great until flowering. I had 8 Hermies and lost one more to grow room mishap. so right now i have one left and its about 1 1/2 weeks from harvest. And all i can can say is WOW this girl looks great so frosty. she is taking a liitle longer than my white russians, but i know its worth the wait. blueberry seems to be a great one to grow if you got the time,patience and a green thumb. cant wait til this weekend harvest time for the white russian.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 11, 2008)

flashgee said:


> "heavy feeders" they are normaly not to good at taking a high amount of nutes, or did you just mean that they
> had water without nute more ?


i was in coco and usually feed at around 8-900 ppm. with the dp bb i was feeding around 12-1300 ppm 2x a day, i was very surprised.


----------



## mike357 (Dec 11, 2008)

flashgee said:


> if you do make sure that you pop back
> to this tread and let us know how your
> doing


 i will, it might be a month or two though.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 11, 2008)

ill put mine up, ill have some clones going into flowering room in a week


----------



## flashgee (Dec 11, 2008)

Bucket head said:


> a few months back i got a 10 pack dp blueberry. i germed all 10 they did great until flowering. I had 8 Hermies and lost one more to grow room mishap. so right now i have one left and its about 1 1/2 weeks from harvest. And all i can can say is WOW this girl looks great so frosty. she is taking a liitle longer than my white russians, but i know its worth the wait. blueberry seems to be a great one to grow if you got the time,patience and a green thumb. cant wait til this weekend harvest time for the white russian.


8 hermies ooooouch!
why do you think you got the hermies? did they come under any stress or do you think they were genetic/


----------



## flashgee (Dec 11, 2008)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> i was in coco and usually feed at around 8-900 ppm. with the dp bb i was feeding around 12-1300 ppm 2x a day, i was very surprised.


i would of thought you'll could of ran into trouble with the high ppm.most poeple that grow them say to keep the nute low, even dj short say not to over feed and he gave dp there blueberry


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah, that's where i think i went wrong. My nutes peaked around 1500ppm in flowering. I guess to much stress to early, but either way i am so looking forward to harvesting my one Dp blueberry she is beautiful.


----------



## jonnyk (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey, I'm on my third grow of DP feminized blueberry from a 10 pack. I did 5 a few months ago, flowered them from seed, and got two different phenos, one was kinda airy and hairy, but nice an crystaly, very sensetive to nutes. the other started forming ball like leaf curls, with cool ass clusters all over the place, the final product was one fat nug with little legs coming off of it. it looked fuckin cool. Decent yeild, but nothing spectacular. The high was great, up lifting, no couch lock, after 4 day hang dry, it tasted nice. after 1 week cure it tasted even nicer, kinda hazy, lemony, piney, after 2 weeks you really started getting some sick flavors in there, it tasted really crisp and clean, with a strong punch after you exhale the bong. The smoke tastes sooo nice, with a reallly haaazzzyy smoke smell after you exhale, all my freinds were like shiiit dude whats that!!!! They stretched a decent amount, 2 inch nodes...Now I am left with my last 4 clones, Theese started flowering Oct 9th. that makes it 63 days, and I havnt picked anything yet. fortunately they turned hermi and I started noticing a few seed sacks about 2 weeks ago. I would say I'm gonna get 10 seeds outa the whole bunch. I'm happy about that... Theese phenos are great, therye kinda mix beween pine cone and hairy, Not too dense, but super frosty, thrichs are almost all milky but nothing amber yet. no clusters or curling leaves like the other pheno i had, its not to stinky either unless you touch it...I vegged them for about a month, and flowered them when they were about 3 feet tall. they stretched about 6 inches in flowering. Im guessing ill get an ounce 1/2 per plant, hopefully a bit more. All grown in soil organicly fox farm. I am goign to pick them in 1 week. been giving them plain water for 2 weeks so far. With this plant its all about patience for the taaassstteee.... 

-J


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah dude, this blueberry is all about Patience. its hard not to cut mine down right now even though she looks ready. But i guess good things come in time.
im hoping for a good yield outa this one maybe 2-2.5 zips. i will see if i can get a few pics up here later on today.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 12, 2008)

*"I vegged them for about a month, and flowered them when they were about 3 feet tall. they stretched about 6 inches in flowering."
*
We had amazingly different stretch, mine went from 16" double topped in veg to 44" middle flower. 

I assume yours are single cola?

Did you use Fox Farm soilless and nutes? What size bucket?

What kind of light? HPS/MH? 2100K? 400W-1000W?

thanks

.



.


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 12, 2008)

mine were vegged for 32 days and went into flower at 14 inchs. 
now the one female i have is about 43 inchs tall she i so frosty.
I am using a lumatek 600 watt digital with mh/hps dual arc buld.


----------



## jonnyk (Dec 14, 2008)

hey Hobbes, I pruned my clones twice each, so they all have four big coronas, I used fox farm ocean forest soil, with organic nutes. 600 W digi HPS. 3 gallon buckets. maybe the reaosn mine didnt stretch as much as your is due to the 2-3 week period before I flowered them. They were kinda in limbo, recieveing 12-18 hours of light each day due to some issues with the grow room. So they pre flowered while I was trying to keep them for mothers, instead I said fuck it and flowered them. So maybe they strecthec a little before they went in to flower. Also it might have been 6 inches to a foot of stretch now that I think of it. Im going to pick them in 5 days. and counting. Mybae we can share some photos guys!!

-J


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Jonnyk and Bucket head!

Bucket, if I can be so bold as to use your first name, did you top your plants or single cola? What medium & nutes? How long are you into flower and how big are (is) the cola(s)?

How do you like the dual arc bulb? How do they split up the wattage on a 600W bulb? What is the color K?

.



.


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 16, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> Thanks Jonnyk and Bucket head!
> 
> Bucket, if I can be so bold as to use your first name, did you top your plants or single cola? What medium & nutes? How long are you into flower and how big are (is) the cola(s)?
> 
> ...


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 16, 2008)

i got my 2 blueberry clones ready to go into flower room, just need to wait a week to spread out my harvests


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 17, 2008)

Bucket do you have any problem with your digital ballast not lighting sometimes? I've got a Gallaxy 600W and I have to plug it in a dozen or more times before it starts. I've got 1000W coil ballasts that work fine off the plug and I have an MH and a HPS bulb for the electronic ballasts, the MH a Life Light made for electronic ballasts.

I'm thinking I have a defective ballast.

.



.


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 17, 2008)

sorry to hear that hobbes your ballast is probably on its way out. The lumatek digi that im using hasn't giving any problems whatsoever. I would contact the company you got it from and see if you have any warrenty still left.


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 17, 2008)

dry weight is in for the two WR's I cut down last week. 140 grams off two plants.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 18, 2008)

*"your ballast is probably on its way out"*

I think so too. I emailed the online shop that I bought it from and they said they'd mail me a new ballast, didn't ask for the old one back. Strange.

.



.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 20, 2008)

heres my blueberry ... i got 2 clones of her that will be moved into flowering next week ! 

-


----------



## mike357 (Dec 20, 2008)

cool thanks for the pic!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 29, 2008)

heres the blueberry clone in flowering 
.


----------



## mike357 (Dec 29, 2008)

looks nice and healthy!


----------



## HOHO (Dec 30, 2008)

here is some dp bb the first pic is the sativa pheno and the second and third pic is the indica,7 weeks flower got just over 2 oz's off the first and less out of the others the last pic is 3 week veg topped and 3 more weeks veg and now in 1st week flower they like being topped


----------



## raiderman (Dec 30, 2008)

here some of my BlueMoonshine, super strong .go standard seeds . mine hermied on me .i have grown this strain 8 times and never hermied till i went feminized.i kept the male flowers off manually to get 98% seed free.lite on nutes and do not water till container near dries , over waters easily.usuall y jus one or two will react to overwatering but overall they develope very strong plants in the mid way of flowering.


----------



## mike357 (Jan 2, 2009)

HOHO said:


> here is some dp bb the first pic is the sativa pheno and the second and third pic is the indica,7 weeks flower got just over 2 oz's off the first and less out of the others the last pic is 3 week veg topped and 3 more weeks veg and now in 1st week flower they like being topped


thanks, i was wondering if they liked to be topped. thanks for everyone's replies. i would +rep you guys if the little button was still up.


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 3, 2009)

" i was wondering if they liked to be topped."

I double topped my pro-mix plant - the 4 colas are small so far (7 weeks). I've had some questions about this plant - I've got 1 in pro mix, 1 in rdwc bucket, 3 in rdwc res - none are producing large buds. The single cola RDWC bucket plant has tiny buds all over that are covered with what seems like layers of trichs, but the buds are smaller than a marble. The three clones growing in the common res have better buds than the bucket plant, but not large. So I can't give you a definite - "topping will increase yield", something is wrong with this plant and it's clones, hopefully just something I'm missing in the enviroment and not the genetics.

What kind of nutes and what feeding schedule do you guys find Blueberry responds well to? Any tips would be appreciated.

.


----------



## mike357 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah , i could use some advice on feeding schedule and nutes that work good for this strain as well. any help?


----------



## chazel (Jan 5, 2009)

hmmm , might giv the dp bb a miss for now and maybe use some of my learned knowledge on it down the road  shitter
weedman , yet again ur here , wi lovely pics , of lovely strains


----------



## raiderman (Jan 18, 2009)

bluemoonshine,DP.do not buy feminized dp seeds ,2 times hermied each time. reg. seeds never hermied.i was able to fight them off through and only got a few seeds only,but headache wondering if all your labor go" Up In Smoke".


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 18, 2009)

raiderman said:


> bluemoonshine,DP.do not buy feminized dp seeds ,2 times hermied each time. reg. seeds never hermied.i was able to fight them off through and only got a few seeds only,but headache wondering if all your labor go" Up In Smoke".


fuckn nice man, i got the fem dp bb. shes still early into floweing
the end goal of your labor is so it can go up in smoke  ... and then inhaled


----------



## raiderman (Jan 18, 2009)

i'm not saying all , but iam jus going by exper.always keep an eye on the very bottom growth looking up from the bottom to locate everyone jus in case. thier famous from hiding in bottom nodes.thc is prob.20% or more , i used sugar daddy in the las 10 days ,7 tsp. to a gal. put on real weight.2 gallon containers ,got 63 dry ounces on the first, 35 on the runt, totally crystalized and never shrunk wen drying the first 2.the others jus went up this morning.if you can get by the smell with this strain , you can grow anything.


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 18, 2009)

mike357 said:


> yeah , i could use some advice on feeding schedule and nutes that work good for this strain as well. any help?


 I have grown Blueberry for a long time as well as some other blueberry offshoots (Old Time Moonshine, Flo, Grape Crush, etc) and I feed them half strength nutes and water less then I do all my other strains. Blueberry has the possibility of hermies late in flower, but I have never seen it. It is just an easily stressed plant. It's not for newbie growers, but for those who are successful, it is well worth the extra effort.


----------



## chazel (Jan 18, 2009)

ma little baba bberry sprouted a little while ago, now gona take it super easy on the watering! cheers for the heads up cowboy , nourthern soul shot up like a rocket ( which im hoping isnty an early sign of male more the fact its a cross) and really hoping the fact bberry was a fem'd seed dont mean a hermie , after the accident with the druban poison i dont think i could handle that


----------



## justatoker (Jan 18, 2009)

I heard DPBB ( dutch passion blueberry ) seeds are hella hard to germ. A guy from my COD4 gaming clan bought some DP BB and WB ( whiteberry ) seeds and none germed for him. He soaked them in distilled water till they cracked but they never actually came out of the shell. He lives in cali and has a med card for growing btw.


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 18, 2009)

chazel said:


> ma little baba bberry sprouted a little while ago, now gona take it super easy on the watering! cheers for the heads up cowboy , nourthern soul shot up like a rocket ( which im hoping isnty an early sign of male more the fact its a cross) and really hoping the fact bberry was a fem'd seed dont mean a hermie , after the accident with the druban poison i dont think i could handle that


 I don't think fem means hermie. It has alot to do with how the fem seeds are made. Unfortunately it seems DP use methods that are very prone to stress hermies. Paradise fem seed are hermie free in my experience. They use proper methods in making fem seeds. If you like berry and want fem seeds, White Berry is a spectacular choice. Mind bending smoke and very uniform strain. I have DP feminized seeds and diddn't have any problems. I just wouldn't breed with them.


----------



## justatoker (Jan 18, 2009)

anyone else have probs getting the DP BB to germ? he says the seeds were really tiny.


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 18, 2009)

justatoker said:


> anyone else have probs getting the DP BB to germ? he says the seeds were really tiny.


 I never had any problems germing them. 30 regular and 10 fem seeds and I had 1 regular not germ. My seeds were all large and dark. Did he get the seeds from overseas or from a med club? Med clubs aren't exactly known for their integrity. My last ten just came last week and 100% germ on those. I never do all that extra work in germing seeds either. Never had to. I use the moist paper towel sealed in a zip lock in a dresser. No heat pads and all these rediculous extremes people go to for germing seeds. As soon as I get the tiny tip of root, I put them in rapid rooters in humidity domes for 24-48 hours. I have had nothing but good experiences doing that.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 18, 2009)

i have always had 100% germ. rate with DP,BB.its the opposite DP seeds germ fast,period. qarter inch in jiffy mix ,heated mat keeping soil temp 78F. ,100%.10 times or more.


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 18, 2009)

my seeds looked small too ... only ordered like 3. first one germinated, and is now a mother. so i still got another 2 when i need em


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> my seeds looked small too ... only ordered like 3. first one germinated, and is now a mother. so i still got another 2 when i need em


 Small seeds don't mean they aren't viable either. Have you ever seen 75% or purer haze seezs? It takes about 4 of them to equal your average bag seed. Not all plants produce large seeds, different strains have different colors and sizes


----------



## raiderman (Jan 18, 2009)

these blue cheese i germed were real tiny.19 out of 20 germed and a week old.


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 18, 2009)

raiderman said:


> these blue cheese i germed were real tiny.19 out of 20 germed and a week old.


 I have been wanting to try those for a while too. I have a 5 pack waiting to go. So many strains so little time


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 19, 2009)

drugstorecowboy said:


> Small seeds don't mean they aren't viable either. Have you ever seen 75% or purer haze seezs? It takes about 4 of them to equal your average bag seed. Not all plants produce large seeds, different strains have different colors and sizes


lol... didnt i say it germinated ?


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 19, 2009)

420weedman said:


> lol... didnt i say it germinated ?


 lol yeah. Maybe I should sober up before logging on sometimes, hehe


----------



## jonnyk (Apr 13, 2009)

All the DP BB fem I had hermied out in the last few weeks. I think it was a bad batch...


----------



## mike357 (Apr 17, 2009)

I just popped some dp blueberry, i guess i'll find out what's up with it.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 17, 2009)

jonnyk said:


> All the DP BB fem I had hermied out in the last few weeks. I think it was a bad batch...


that can happen with femmed beans, that's why i avoid them. plus, they cost too much with the built in fem factor. i hear greenhouse seeds have eliminated the possibility of herms altogether with their femmed beans....


----------



## mike357 (Apr 18, 2009)

i guess i'll just hope for the best!


----------



## mike357 (Apr 18, 2009)

i wish i would have just got regular beans


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 18, 2009)

I've flowered out 6 Dutch Passion BB mother and clones from fem seed - all plants hermied in pro mix and RDWC with GH and Fox Farm nutes. Get tweezers and Dutch Master Reverse.

I've chopped my DP BB fem mother and am trying DP Blue Moonshine next (feminized seed), if it's good I'll order a pack of regular seeds from DJ Short to pick a mother.

*"i hear greenhouse seeds have eliminated the possibility of herms altogether with their femmed beans...."

*I've got Greenhouse fem seeds for: Alaskan Ice, Arjan's Haze 3, Big Bang, Super Silver Haze, and Trainwreck. I'll post the results in my hermie test thread, see if they go 5 for 5 with no bananas.

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/182247-feminized-seeds-hermie-test-14-a.html

.


----------



## mike357 (Apr 19, 2009)

i've never used dutch master reverse, is it a good product? i've never really had to deal with hermies before, this is my first go with fem seeds.


----------



## mike357 (Apr 19, 2009)

alot of people seem to have trouble with dp bb, but everybody seems to love bb, what bb is everyone growing. i've had a bb/northern lights cross that was bomb, i'd really like to grow a good bb strain, any tips?


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 19, 2009)

*"what bb is everyone growing."

*DJ Short, the Grandmaster *S* to the *h.o.r.t*. Other folks have great Blueberry but DJ's reputation puts him in a class by himself.

Dutch Passion is suppose to be very good, just get a pack of regular seeds instead of feminized and you might get 1 decent mother out of 10 seeds. PeakSeedsBC uses DJ's BB as a parent for their own, I've got a pack of their's to work into the garden.

.


----------



## mike357 (May 23, 2009)

i don't know what will happen later in the season, but my outdoor dp bb look like champs right now. i'll try to get some pics in the next few days.


----------



## raiderman (May 23, 2009)

mike357 said:


> i don't know what will happen later in the season, but my outdoor dp bb look like champs right now. i'll try to get some pics in the next few days.


 mine are doin good.20 plants DP reg.BB.should get haf fem...i'm goin for a pac of dj shorts grape krush ,bet i can get me some real grape clones,lol.i'm sexin my BB to get females ,transplant buckets ,put bak into 24 hr. veg for another 10 days then .i branch them for the bes yield in BB or BM .gd .luk


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 12, 2011)

I popped the DP fem blueberry freebie from attitude this past holiday season .. it is dominating the other strains in height, it has a lot of stretch. I had to top at 3 nodes and 14 inches tall 25 days into veg. I am using 2x 600 watt lights and subcool super soil for nutes. i am hoping to get some great flavor from this organic grow.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

grew the dp blueberry for a while cause didnt really no any better back then and also was getting free clones of it, they were from reg seeds but still after a number of runs with clones from the same mom started going hermi. 

also was very unimpressed with the flavour of dp blueberry even after months of curing, if wanting blueberry its gotta be dj shorts blueberry or true blueberry.

have also seen 2 other strains from dp go hermi, bluemoonshine and purple#1.


----------



## rob the snob (Apr 20, 2011)

i have 2 DP's bb's in lil hydro closet havant messured it yet but one of em got some mold on the bottom of stem.... i cured it but the result of the mold !!!! guess!! slowed down the main cola's growing speed and all of the side branches are taller than the main cola and it has like 14 colas in total..... ima load pics soon! i also have 3 short stuff MI5 its like auto ak47 ....and 1 white dwarf .... just harvested blue hymalayan .... not bad not bad... frosty the snow man gave it a lil touch at night when i wassant watching lol... if catch my drift....


----------



## rob the snob (May 2, 2011)

well my dog ate 1 ak47 auto that was female and a white dwarf she was a momy too... smacked the hell of that dog.... now he doesnt even go near!!! dammm i was so pissed... thx god i had 2 other ak47 vegging and they came out females... lol.. i was pissed the f... off... didnt feed my dog for 2 days... just water.. he is an asshole.. so back to the point... i have 2 blueberry from dutch pasion as u allready know ... 1 is over 2 foot tall... and the other one is allmost 2 foot tall... they just have 32 days... from seed... they are flowering nice... had to buy ozone and another air filter... to control smelll... lol.. love it its lime green with white... they are a nice grow... i allmost finishing my training... so if i have success.. in this in the end ... ima do like 25 or 30 momiss.. of super cali haze pure sativa automatic... known to grow over 4 foot... and im ready to sleep in my little jungle... keep in mind guys ... this is just for me.. i guess im a super pot head... i dont pretend to sell nothing just smoke like 3 to 4 p"s lol how is that going to be ? lol idk but im ready have 1 600 and 1 400 mad ducting and is hydro.... 6 gallon bucket each like 30 of em.. with a huge container for nutes and all that bs... also have 2 panels of led for side lighting lol im ready mother nature bring it on!!! ima have pics of the blueberrys... in a couple of days im just to bummy and lazy to take pics.. lol...please if u like the ladies give me rep++++++++


----------



## LetsRollABlunt (May 10, 2011)

rob the snob said:


> well my dog ate 1 ak47 auto that was female and a white dwarf she was a momy too... smacked the hell of that dog.... now he doesnt even go near!!! dammm i was so pissed... thx god i had 2 other ak47 vegging and they came out females... lol.. i was pissed the f... off... didnt feed my dog for 2 days... just water.. he is an asshole.. so back to the point... i have 2 blueberry from dutch pasion as u allready know ... 1 is over 2 foot tall... and the other one is allmost 2 foot tall... they just have 32 days... from seed... they are flowering nice... had to buy ozone and another air filter... to control smelll... lol.. love it its lime green with white... they are a nice grow... i allmost finishing my training... so if i have success.. in this in the end ... ima do like 25 or 30 momiss.. of super cali haze pure sativa automatic... known to grow over 4 foot... and im ready to sleep in my little jungle... keep in mind guys ... this is just for me.. i guess im a super pot head... i dont pretend to sell nothing just smoke like 3 to 4 p"s lol how is that going to be ? lol idk but im ready have 1 600 and 1 400 mad ducting and is hydro.... 6 gallon bucket each like 30 of em.. with a huge container for nutes and all that bs... also have 2 panels of led for side lighting lol im ready mother nature bring it on!!! ima have pics of the blueberrys... in a couple of days im just to bummy and lazy to take pics.. lol...please if u like the ladies give me rep++++++++


Lets get some pics!


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 22, 2011)

i've grown out dp blueberry a couple times. the only probs. i had, was a few wigged out seedlings. blueberry has a tendency to display what i call the "twisted leaf syndrome," early on. unless it gets really bad, i let them go. i've read many times that deformed plants of certain strains can kick out some kick-ass bud. i gave my nephew some samples, and he said it was the bestest, tastiest bud he'd ever smoked. HE SMOKES "A LOT" OF WEED, LOL. i'm about to start a new grow, and i'm gonna be running mostly d.p. blueberry.


----------



## scoobyboy (Jul 22, 2011)

This strain is SHITE!! ive been growing for years and this is by far the biggest load of monkey bedding ive ever come across!!! thanks dutch passion for fucking up my grow with shitty herme dominant nettles. oh and before anyone says its cos its stressed what alot of BOLLOX my jack herer, pineapple express and sage are or i should say were doing great until these shit genetics decided to throw pollen all round my room!! not happy STAY AWAY FROM DUTCH PASSION FEMINIZED


----------



## gophernutz (Jul 22, 2011)

im growing dp bb fem right now. i bought em without looking into the reviews(foolish) but i guess ill grow em out and see if i can make it produce.


----------



## Devilspawn (Sep 21, 2011)

I've go one mother and two clones of a Attitude Freebie DP Fem and It is doing great despite my best efforts to screw it up- Def a sativa pheno, lanky but producing like a mother, hasn't hermied despite a blown timer, a T5 being left on for a few days in flower, etc. AAbout 4 weeks away from being doenand she had to0 be tied up to keep from falling over


----------



## rob the snob (Oct 26, 2011)

heres pics of thaaa survivor... i had 12 ladies people mugged my house without even knowing i had them... they just killed them cause they haters.....but 1 survived and that is the diesel #3xmalaway haxe from kannabia seeds.... so i got a mother that got to big and had to flower her.... she is like 5' foot 8 inches... these are kids from the one on top first time i clone and it was lil wierd lol cause it worked never belived in it and i see it does work i have 4 clones on a 400 hps closet .... and the other mother is in kitchen i am 6 foot and its taller than me without the bucket is like 5foot 3 inches..... so comments on this one.... please and repsss +++ will aprecciate keep in mind guys this plant i never seen one so big on the net all of the cannabia forgot the name but when i research it it was mad lil i went to hydro shop the owner told me to buy to buy beneficial bacteria for the roots of the plant is suposed to be a small plant that shit made it 5 times bigger than normal.... and smiling about this is that the hydro shop owner sayd buy it buy ittt ull say thx in the end when u see me again lol... and mannnn trust me this shit is not normal.... ima make a broom stick with the stem cause is no fat lol... and the roots wowww.... overall my green thum is crazy and with the help of some info and information how great growing a beast like this is... guys keep growing is what makes us us... keep it up ... :0


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 26, 2011)

DUDE!!! IF YOUR WORRIED ABOUT MUTANTS AND STUFF I WOULD GET BLUE MOONSHINE. ITS A MORE PURE INDICA BLUEBERRY WITH MORE KUSH INSEAD OF AFGHAN. ALSO CONSIDER KANNABIA's BLUE MATARO OR ANOTHER BLUE MIX THOSE WILL BE MUCH EASIER AND WILL HAVE SUPER AWEOMSE FLAVOR AND STRENGTH.


----------



## rob the snob (Nov 4, 2011)

new pics of 3 clones and mother


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 5, 2011)

yeah really considered buying this strian but ended up with Tangerine Dream.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Nov 6, 2011)

Popped a freebie of DP-BB And it was Garbage!! Also did a orange bud also POOP, maybe just bad pheno's but I'm forever turned off from those genetics.


----------



## rob the snob (Nov 13, 2011)

mines turned so good that i said fuck it and started cloning it i have 2 generation growing in a lil clone bucket .... the big one has 32 banches and is going to give me about 600 to 800 grms.... i got pics is only one month into flowering and it has like 3 month veging .... the tricomes in this bitch are so crazy ... this mother of all is 6 foot tall and idk how much wide but thx god i planed ahead,.... and i got everything in lock....so the first harvest is in 24 of december will be done so this is xmass bud... going to roll a 1 oz blunt and post pics on xmass.... lol so first of all i have to thx roll it up for all the info plus some books but this page maid it happen... lol


----------



## thecoolman (Nov 25, 2011)

Never had much stretch from blueberry I dont no about dutch passions but its suposed to be 80 percent indica


----------



## GoodTree (Feb 8, 2014)

I have ran the dutch passion blueberry several times, it finishes very quickly, looks done at like 6-7 weeks,, if you flower it too long it does hermie, it happened every time for me. I was able to chop em down as soon as i saw bananas , so luckily no seeds, but hte smoke is awesome. Started flowering another one, Im going to start flushing it at 6 weeks so I can chop it down sooner, i hope that will be the key.


----------



## kermit2692 (Feb 12, 2014)

Dude this thread was dead for years...anyway dp is trash they Hermie more than just late in flower which MANY strains do, of five I got two hermies two ok plants and a mutant that later hermed...I don't have time and money for that shit..go look at the rest of the threads about this strain it's pretty clear that it's unstable from the feedback it gets...rashly all dps fems are crap


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Feb 17, 2014)

^^^i don't run femmed anything, crappe.^^^


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Many years ago, I grew out a few Blueberry x the Real McCoy seeds I got from Marc Emery's catalog. It was a small experimental grow, in a 2x2 with a 150w hps. I didn't have any problems out of the 4 plants I grew, but each one looked different from the next. I expected variation because the seeds were pretty cheap. I harvested a fairly modest amount of bluish-hued resin-coated buds that smelled of blueberries. Each pheno had this smell to a greater or lesser degree, but the blueberry overtones were there. My favorite pheno was sooo tasty and potent that I made brownies out of the trim, which KO'd everyone who had one. Very potent indica pheno. I suspect DJ Short made his "Blue Moonshine" by refining such qualities in the Blueberry gene-pool.


----------



## mrgreen2015 (Dec 22, 2015)

should of did my research before getting BB! DOH


----------



## mothersfinest (Dec 24, 2015)

Meh it's a crap shoot to a degree. If you find a keeper then do just that, keep it. It is on my top ten and the amount of herb my eyes have seen is more than average to say the least lol.


----------



## Bella923 (Dec 26, 2015)

mrgreen2015 said:


> should of did my research before getting BB! DOH


i ordered it myself waiting for it to come in hopefully it works out for us both


----------



## kermit2692 (Dec 27, 2015)

Just watch them carefully.. Dp doesn't get my money anymore, as one of the oldest they should have stability taken care of.. Good luck though, I personally got two herms and a mutant in my five pack


----------



## kermit2692 (Dec 27, 2015)

Long time ago though


----------



## yesum (Dec 27, 2015)

Verdant Green on Seedbay has a cross of DP BB and another blueberry. Digiberry or something like that, it has some good reviews. I have not tried it.


----------



## mrgreen2015 (May 23, 2016)

Back almost 6 months later after my initial post. I'm finishing week 5 of flowering now. I'm crossing my fingers, as I don't see any nanners. 

Knock on wood.


----------



## greencropper (May 23, 2016)

mrgreen2015 said:


> Back almost 6 months later after my initial post. I'm finishing week 5 of flowering now. I'm crossing my fingers, as I don't see any nanners.
> 
> Knock on wood.


ive got a full 10 pack a few yrs old, wanna drop some top pollen on them, not sure what yet? had a good cross with DPBB about 13yrs ago, sweet tooth#3 x DPBB, excellent!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2016)

@ZaraBeth420 just finished growing out DP's blueberry. Came out pretty dank too. Check out her thread in the journals if you want to see it


----------



## mrgreen2015 (May 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive got a full 10 pack a few yrs old, wanna drop some top pollen on them, not sure what yet? had a good cross with DPBB about 13yrs ago, sweet tooth#3 x DPBB, excellent!


The possibilities are endless. Would be nice to see a good cross of some FIRE weed. hmmmm...got me thinking


----------



## dave chull (May 27, 2016)

mrgreen2015 said:


> The possibilities are endless. Would be nice to see a good cross of some FIRE weed. hmmmm...got me thinking


thier oasis was nice!


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jun 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> @ZaraBeth420 just finished growing out DP's blueberry. Came out pretty dank too. Check out her thread in the journals if you want to see it


My Blueberry grow turned out wonderful. Good yield, and some of the most delicious highs I've ever had. She puts me in la la land. And her hash is primo creamy from the 73 and 45 bags. The 90 bag was pretty good too.

Keep in mind that my grow was from seeds I bought about 7 years ago. I just never had room to grow them out, because I mistakenly thought other strains were better. Wow, was I ever wrong.

This strain and pheno is def among the best smoke I've ever had. I don't know if Dutch Passion Blueberry seeds today have the same quality. But I sure hope they do.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 3, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> My Blueberry grow turned out wonderful. Good yield, and some of the most delicious highs I've ever had. She puts me in la la land. And her hash is primo creamy from the 73 and 45 bags. The 90 bag was pretty good too.
> 
> Keep in mind that my grow was from seeds I bought about 7 years ago. I just never had room to grow them out, because I mistakenly thought other strains were better. Wow, was I ever wrong.
> 
> This strain and pheno is def among the best smoke I've ever had. I don't know if Dutch Passion Blueberry seeds today have the same quality. But I sure hope they do.


That's fantastic Zara, so happy to hear! She definitely looked like a true blueberry so well done....and stay high


----------



## cornet (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi there,

I've ordered some Flying Dutchmen Blueberry Skunk and the seedbank I've used has messed up my order and sended me some Dutch Passion Blueberry...

Since I already own a nice FDBS mother (just wanted to extend selection) I decieded to give the DPBB a try and not return it.

After reading this entire thread, I'm not quite sure anymore. But the last post is old and I think I got a newer version af the DPBB(?).

Anyone ran it lately? I'll be running it full organic soil


----------



## creX420 (Jan 23, 2019)

hey Cornet,

how did your grow go? i have some in veg at the moment and must say im very happy with my DPBB, vigorous growth, super easy and fast cloner... just waiting to take some into bloom, but also want your feedback.


----------

